
Explaining banding in a scatterplot of Goldbach’s function - ColinWright
http://gottwurfelt.com/2014/09/23/explaining-banding-in-a-scatterplot-of-goldbachs-function/
======
VLM
Yet another graphical representation / demonstration of the comet:

[http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/GoldbachComet/](http://demonstrations.wolfram.com/GoldbachComet/)

(requires CDF player to manipulate the slider unless you're content to look at
the animation)

------
madcaptenor
This is my blog post. Good to see it here!

